# Are only Noldor accepted in Valinor?



## gate7ole (Sep 13, 2002)

The Noldor were permitted to take a white ship and return to Valinor. Is this also true for other elves, like the Silvan or Sindar?
E.g. Can Thranduil go to the west?

We know Legolas was accepted but he was a special person, aiding the Ringbairer in his perilous task. It may be an exception (like Gimli and the hobbits).


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 13, 2002)

The Sindar and other divisions of Elves could all sail west and reach the blessed realm of Aman. Valinor is an area of the blessed realm so as far as I know they could all go to Valinor but I can not find this stateled anywhere. Maybe someone else can?

Also, Legolas was not an exception, Thranduil could go west as well if he wanted, all the woodelves, Lothlorien Elves, and any other elves could find the hidden path to Aman which by the third age was beyond the confines of the world.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 14, 2002)

gate7ole and Confusticated, TAKE MY WORD , 
_ALL THE ELVES ARE MOST WELCOME TO VALINOR_ , where *I* still dwell!    

It was after the last defeat over Morgoth (I think) that the bane over the Noldor was nulled and the Valar decided to permit ALL the Elves to be able to come "home" either to Tol Eressea or/and to Aman (resp. Valinor) and even those who stayed ages more in ME. The Silmarills were safely "taken" by the natural forces (water, fire and air) and there was nothing more that could tempt the Elves to stand against the Valar again ....


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

No all of the Elves are welcome in Valinor, although the Noldor who rebelled have to take up residence upon Tol Eressea. In fact all of the Elves have a deep longing for the sea and in the end depart into the West.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *No all of the Elves are welcome in Valinor, although the Noldor who rebelled have to take up residence upon Tol Eressea. *



Does this then mean that Galadriel went to Tol Eressea and was not permitted to set foot upon Valinor?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmm on reading the quote again maybe they didn't have to live there. They are certainly allowed to come to Aman that is what I meant when I said; take up residence.



> And when they came into the West the Elves of Beleriand dwelt upon Tol Eressea, the lonely isle, that looks both West and East; whence they might come even to Valinor


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

Alright.What do you think,where did the ship that bore the Ring-bearers go? To Eressea or Valinor? I always wondered about that. What about Gimli and Legolas? Were these "special" mortals allowed only to Eressea or to Valinor also?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

And some other creations were allowed to reach Valinor,as ithrynluin says :Gimli,Bilbo,Frodo,Sam.And Morgoth spend some time there,before to steal the Silmarils and to kill Finwe.


----------



## Elenaelin (Sep 14, 2002)

Lhunithiliel (sp?) is essentially right- Silmarillion quote "And when they came into the West the Elves of Beleriand dwealt upon Tol Eressea, the Lonely Isle, that looks both west and east; whence they might come even to Valinor. They were admitted again to the love of Manwe and the pardon of the Valar; and the Teleri forgave thier ancient grief, and the curse was laid to rest." And everyone was hunky dory (don't ask me where that one came from)


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

Of course Lhunithiliel is right,and I love her!(when she is right)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2002)

she's a "she"? oops I thought Lhunithiel was a guy!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *she's a "she"? oops I thought Lhunithiel was a guy! *


heheheh can't you see how many clever things she writes,it's obvious she is a "she".And I would say very good "she".As I said I love her!(when she's right).


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 15, 2002)

I am a "she"- hardly ever a guy would chose such a name! It sounds so feminine! That's why I like it so much! It was given to me by the "Barrow Downs"-site "Name generator" and it means "_"the lonely eagle"_ - I LOVE my board name!
Thank you GG! You are my man! 
And I am trying to be always RIGHT!    

Ithrynluin, I kindly invite you to post ALL and ANY "burning" question in my thread called "The Never Asked Question". The thread is watched over the Masters in TTF so you can be sure that you will get the right answer! the Thread is in the guild appearing in my signature. Just klick on the link and you'll be taken there.  
The same invitation ia valid to ALL!


----------



## Sivien (Sep 15, 2002)

Actually, any elf could go to Aman. There were three original elf peoples who had gone to Valinor in the time of the Two Trees. After the War of Wrath, the Valar said that any elf could go and live in Tol Eressea which is an island next to Valinor


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *I am a "she"- hardly ever a guy would chose such a name! It sounds so feminine! That's why I like it so much! It was given to me by the "Barrow Downs"-site "Name generator" and it means ""the lonely eagle" - I LOVE my board name!
> Thank you GG! You are my man!
> And I am trying to be always RIGHT!
> ...



Sorry for mistaking you for a guy.Yes,it sure is a nice name,but I thought it meant something else because it has "lhun" in it (I don't know what that means either,I thought it was associated with the Ered Luin, 
which is "Blue mountains")
BTW,aren't our names a bit similar?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

Not only your names are similar,but also we have similar origin.Lhu,if you don't know ithrynluin's grandmother is from Bulgaria,so please be good with him  .In fact he is 25% bulgarian   By the way Lhu thank you for your invitation!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

Not only your names are similar,but also we have similar origin.Lhu,if you don't know ithrynluin's grandmother is from Bulgaria,so please be good with him  .In fact he is 25% bulgarian   By the way Lhu thank you for your invitation!


----------

